

Ask HN: Sysadmin online hangouts? - latitude

I am working on a marketing plan for a service that is aimed squarely at professional IT crowd, and to an extent at a higher-tier tech support people.<p>There's reddit/r/sysadmin and there's ServerFault. Any other good places to announce the product / purchase ads / try and solicit a reference / get a mention ?
======
callmeed
<http://www.spiceworks.com/home/community/>

They have an advertising program (see footer)

------
ianpurton
webhostingtalk.com Is where all the hosting companies hang out.

